# SHASTA PACIFIC Open House Video



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Last Sunday we had an open house on the Shasta Pacific and after most everyone had left a friend shot some video of the rail road 
while a couple of trains ran.

Here is the link to you-tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dgzq3IqvG0

Hope you like it.
Rick


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome video. Very well done..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Rick. That's beautiful! Outstanding modeling and photography. I have to get up there to visit. 

Take care.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Enjoyed looking at all the interesting details. The scenes with the trains in the distant background behind the service area really caught my eye. Just a great video. Thanks for sharing. 
Joe


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Geat looking video thanks for sharing ............


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tks for bring it back on top, Nick........ I must of missed this one.. Neat Video.. *


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice video and a great looking layout!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick,
Great video and layout. I'll have to beg a visit next time I'm down your way.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice!!! Where was that when I was on the west coast a few months ago?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, from the archives.
I was surprised to see this thread resurrected, it didn't seem to cause much interest the 
first time around. I thought it was a pretty good video and am glad to see it having some 
renewed interest.

Paul,
The railroad is at your disposal any time you wish.

Richard,
All it takes is a phone call.

Thanks all
Rick


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW! Gorgeous layout, trains and video!!! Loads of attention to detail!!! Could you possibly share the details on that tanker hitched up to that beautiful Shay? Thanks. 

Ed


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

That was truly amazing, I can't believe I missed the first time around.

How did you build the raised benchwork? Is there a thread somewhere on that. I really like the look--model railroad out in the yard. Much more my speed. So far I have been trying the railroad in the garden thing--but I am having a terrable time with the "garden thing" everything eventually dies! Need to ditch the plants and go up off the ground like yours. Just awsome!!!

Thanks for sharing.

Matt


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ed,
Thanks for the input. 
It took a while to find a picture of the tank car. That project was done probably 10 years ago.
As I remember it, it started life as a Bachmann 1:22 scale tank car. I used the trucks and the tank
everything else was scratch built or after market detail parts.

The premis is; It is a fuel tanker (bunker C) to haul fuel into the woods for the donkey's and woods locomotives. 
It has a steam heater and a steam pump to warm and transfere the fuel and also a gravity feed line out the bottom.
A little weathering and KD couplers finished it off.

There is/was a prototype for this car on a logging railroad, unfortunatly I can't remember which one it was just now.
Anyway here is the picture.

Rick


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
Thank you.
I started in 1997 on the ground and had a nice railroad going. After a couple of years I realized several things; The severe summer climate here was literally **** on the small/dwarf plants, the critters like gophers, moles, turkey, *****, skunks, deer, and dogs were to much to deal with. Not to mention I was tired of spending so much time on my hands and knees working in the garden, I wasn't going to get any younger and it wasn't going to get any easier.

A few years later; enter my friend, Richard Smith and his Port Orford Coast railroad. What he was starting to do was exaxtly what I thought I needed so I went to visit him and stole all his ideas, came home and started my raised tabletop outdoor railroad and have never regretted "raising up from the earth" 

I have posted several threads through the years about my construction, unfortunatly most of them are lost in the archives or the pictures deleted to make more room. Fortunatly for you Steve C. here on the forum put together a PDF file of Richards building logs of his Port Orford line. This PDF is very well done and informative, outlining the progress of a master model railroader and his incredible railroad.

I think Richard still drops in on these forums from time to time so you could contact him, I am sure he would be happy to answer any questions. 
Here is the link to the PDF.

Good luck with your standup project.
Rick 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/st...C_Main.pdf


----------

